# Flying with your kit



## slick (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I've emailed TSA about what really counts as a liquid, and am awaiting their response.   But I would love to hear your experiences as well.  I'm espeically wondering about my lipstick and foundation palettes.  

Thanks! =)


----------



## User93 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey!

I took some flights this winter and was very worried about it aswell. Esoecially after my friend was told mascara counted as a liquid! In fact, I think every air company decides on their own. First when I was taking a flight I took with me only lipsticks and an old mascara, because I was afraid they would say I cant take this. There was no problem at all, no one even asked me about liquids, lipstick was ok, so was mascara. On my way back I had a gloss with me aswell, they just gave me a plastic bag to put my liquids in it. I even had a little bottle with medicine and it was ok. In my experience everything went well, I took 2 flights in Europe and 2 trans-atlantic ones like that, and it went smooth!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 9, 2009)

If you are checking any baggage under the plane, i would put all you're makeup in that bag. 

Generally, it's products (liquid or gels) under 3 oz (i believe) the contents must be able to fit into that plastic bag they give you.

if it;s a small gel like a tube of lipgloss, you should be fine. but if you're bringing a big freakin tube of hand cream, check it. 
Again, small tube of mascara is ok. I wouldn;t be concerned with what is a liquid so much as what size bag to they give you to put your liquids in and what is the max. volume per article.


----------



## slick (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh yes, I've already got my ziploc bag filled with my own personal toiletries and makeup items!  I guess what I'm wanting to do is carry on as much of my kit as possible.  I've already got my lipglosses and other liquidy products packed in my suitcase that I'll check - but I am paranoid about the airline losing it!!  I don't want to get to my destination and have most of my kit gone.  But, at the same time, I don't want to be at security and have them tell me that I can't bring on my foundation and lipstick palettes - and that would be AFTER I've checked my bag of course! That would be an equally awful experience.

So I guess I'm wondering what you all have been able to get away with in terms of what TYPE of product you've been able to bring on board.  

Gah stupid stupid TSA!!!!!!  I hate that it seems so inconsistent.  Like it just depends on who happens to be checking you at security that day.  ANNOYING!  lol.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever had any problems bringing their MAC 15-pan palettes in their hand luggage? I know it's not a liquid, but they seem so suspiscious of anything and everything these days... I have 4 of these babies to take with me and no way are they going into my checked luggage (I've seen how roughly they handle the bags!). Can't leave them behind as I'm not coming back.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Has anyone ever had any problems bringing their MAC 15-pan palettes in their hand luggage? I know it's not a liquid, but they seem so suspiscious of anything and everything these days... I have 4 of these babies to take with me and no way are they going into my checked luggage (I've seen how roughly they handle the bags!). Can't leave them behind as I'm not coming back._

 
I always carry my palettes in my hand luggage with no problem. I don't put my e/s and blushes in the checked luggages


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope you get your answers from the TSA. I've been told that anything that can "melt" into a liquid counts. If you do have to check it I found this tutorial by our lovely aeni immensely helpful:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/h...car-sea-88733/


----------



## slick (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I hope you get your answers from the TSA. I've been told that anything that can "melt" into a liquid counts. If you do have to check it I found this tutorial by our lovely aeni immensely helpful:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/h...car-sea-88733/_

 
TSA did respond but they failed to answer my question, they just copied and pasted from their website.....how infuriating  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway, I took my trip and I was able to bring on my foundation and lipstick palettes no problem.  On my way there they double-scanned my bag, but they never opened it or messed with the contents.


----------

